# 1995 Nissan R33 GTR V-Spec 'Black'



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

G'day,

I had written out a full mods list and then IE7 decided to DIE!:bawling:

I'm from Australia, and bought this from a well known shop over here 'Autostyle Prestige and Performance' owned by a GTR fanatic (Domenic Russo) - This car is basically complete with no real other mods required in my opinion.

Anyway... briefly: ('EDIT: Power is [email protected] running 1.7bar' - Run 1.3bar for daily driving)

HKS GT-SS Turbos
HKS Cam shafts/gears
Apexi Power FC
Blitz Dual SBC
Upgraded: intake, intercooler, radiator, oil cooler (& reloc. kit), os giken twin plate, coilovers, swaybars, b-pillar brace, tie rods, HICAS lock bar, endless ccr pads, xenons, BBS LM 17x9ET20 +20mm spacers (rims will be replaced soon - watch this space!)... All are quality jap brands naturally... There's heaps I've probably missed out on but those are the basics..

All I can say is, this is most complete street and track weapon I've owned to date... bar NONE!! I love my GTR... yeah, sometimes I give it a hug... but that's how I roll, and don't tell me you haven't done it!! hahaha!

Cheers guys and girls... Dial Up safe pics below.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Sweet car. Nice spec!!!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Always nice in black!!!

Agent X .....its in the gallery section!:chairshot


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

:nervous:

sorry about that

i think the fastings getting to me

lol

nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice looking 33


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

I need to get a set of 18' BBS LM wheels...it really rocks on R33s!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome looking GTR, in the best colour too!


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone...!  AND new rims are on the way (overnight parts from Japan - actually 5 weeks on a boat from Japan! lol)... mmmmm good!  Not to mention sun blocking window tint getting done too...


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow gorgeous car. Love the wheels.


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

*More Pics*









































































New wheels, track session and full mods list coming soon 

Cheers.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

oh man that is sweeeet!!! Gotta love an R33 in Black! (sure, I own one too, so I'm a touch biased  )

you say [email protected] 4 hubs on 1.7 bar? What dyno was this done on? I just had my Power FC tuned last week, stock motor & turbos made 379.5HP @ all 4 hubs on 1 bar (dynapack hub dynos). The only internal mod is S1 HKS cams, big exhaust and pod filters!!

I suspect yours would have a bit more than mine!!!

[EDIT] if you're selling those wheels, PM me if you'd be interesting in shipping them to NZ!! I love those BBS rims


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

The rims are being traded on my new ones  Thanks for the sweeeeeet!! lol

Yeah I have a bunch of supporting mods (list coming soon, or as 1st post), not to mention HKS GT-SS turbos that are able to flow that amount of boost lol...

And if you calculate the 0.1 bar of boost to theoretical 10hp increase in power then we're about bang on in relative comparison.




frostmotorsport said:


> oh man that is sweeeet!!! Gotta love an R33 in Black! (sure, I own one too, so I'm a touch biased  )
> 
> you say [email protected] 4 hubs on 1.7 bar? What dyno was this done on? I just had my Power FC tuned last week, stock motor & turbos made 379.5HP @ all 4 hubs on 1 bar (dynapack hub dynos). The only internal mod is S1 HKS cams, big exhaust and pod filters!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice car mate, I love the BBS rims and Im picking up my midnight purple with gold BBS rims next week. 

Great Ride!!


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

nice car..


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

BBS Lm are the best wheels for R33 GTR´s

Rare black one!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

This is the bombdiggy!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice photography there and also a mint 33


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

engine bay pics!


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

*Engine Bay Pic...*

Kinda delayed but I was busy lol...


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome GT-R I love it long time


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful car!
1.7kg and only 450hp? thats nearly what i make at 1.0kg, i'm not sure if I am reading those figures correctly.
Love the way the car looks though, especially the wheels!


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> beautiful car!
> 1.7kg and only 450hp? thats nearly what i make at 1.0kg, i'm not sure if I am reading those figures correctly.
> Love the way the car looks though, especially the wheels!


Sorry I've been meaning to correct that, but cannot edit the original post... It make [email protected] The response is brilliant with GT-SS turbos!


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome looking GTR. What are the complete specs of your wheels and/or did you add spacers?


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

St3f said:


> Awesome looking GTR. What are the complete specs of your wheels and/or did you add spacers?



Thanks mate... they're BBS LM073 - 17x9 +20 with 20mm hub-centric spacers front and rear with 255/40 rubber.

Would love some 18x10 +12 and do away with the spacers but for a daily driver, the 17inch tyres are just so much cheaper to replace.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

could you share some more pictures of your aluminimum air filter enclosure please? i've been thinking of getting one made up for my GTR aswell,once i get some Apexi filter's on it to replace the HKS one's..


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> could you share some more pictures of your aluminimum air filter enclosure please? i've been thinking of getting one made up for my GTR aswell,once i get some Apexi filter's on it to replace the HKS one's..


Sure... Took these last night...









With my Apexi filters... and the cover is closed... I'm fairly sure, looking at the weave it's fibreglass... Fairly simple in it's construction though... It passes police inspection at least lol - IMO just buy one straight fit, less hassles...


----------

